# Mojo Critter



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone have one? I just got one today. It def seems to be an improvement from what I was using. Think bought tying a feather on it also


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I use one, & an Enticer (White), & a feather on a string....depends on the weather... Anything helps to divert attention....

My Mojo really wears out my batteries quick, though...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Yotinator (Jan 31, 2013)

Great decoy but have been thinking about swithchin to the new foxpro decoy that mounts to caller..One less thing to carry to stand and easier to set up on frozen ground.. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think that is a good idea..... Or you can ditch the e-call


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's what I use for my caller/decoy setup...The decoy slides right into a plastic sleeve that I have zip-tied to my ******* tripod rig...

The whole rig fits on the side of my backpack in the Molle straps when collapsed (in the 3rd pic)... Cost me $3 and about 20 minutes to make--don't have to worry about the ground being frozen/rocky & it get's everything up off the ground in taller grass, too...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I like that, well done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah That's sweet Scotty


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I bolted My decoy stem right to MY FP Hellfire and bolted a tripod to the base----sure works nice ---I just screw on my Black Jack or my mojo---even made a bird and a rabbit decoy that just plugs in--sb


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I made a 12" stake with 3/4" dowel and a piece of all thread. Drill appropriate size hole in one end of the dowel and glue the piece of all thread in it. I forgot what size all thread but it is easy to check. Just bring the critter to the hardware store with you. I sharpened the end of the dowel burned it with a propane torch then covered the tip with super glue. Works in well in snow.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> I forgot what size all thread but it is easy to check. Just bring the critter to the hardware store with you.


1/4-20 threads on the Mojo... Same as a camera tripod screw...

Nice camo, Skip....What brand of tripod is that???


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice set ups usually where I'm hunting is open hay meadows with woods around so the spike should work great. Ill see how it does tomorrow morning though !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Skip--- do you have a little superman cape you could put on the bunny (pic 2) as an extra attractor.lol. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*That I could :biggrin: -here's the bird topper and the mojo---easy to change them out---------maybe i'll tan a gray squirrel tail and sew it on --------------------sb-------p.s. I used a 8" ,1/4 bolt-drilled holds in call stand and used 5/15 u bolts to fasten---also ground the bolts heads on call so 1/4" bolt would ride on head-----works great-used a piece of tanned yote hide to cover motor and battiers*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Scotty-D--------Don't know the make the tripod came with a spotting scope I bought years ago---sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's quite the setup Skipper, though you may consider a pair of hot gloves in case of a lightening storm !! HA !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are great ideas ! Gonna have to make something for mine for when the grounds froze


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The spike is tough in frozen ground. The tripod would be nicer.


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

yes, i have a decoy and now i have to go out to the shop and turbocharge my mojo! great ideas fellas.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Just use the Christmas tree stand.....


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

Tri pods are fairly cheap.. I bought a 42" aluminum one on amazon for 20$ I think? I've used it once and it's great for the price! Imagine a smaller one would be around the same price if not cheaper.


----------

